# Ice Fishing Is coming Soon



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Just read the report on ice conditions on the saltlake tribe. Looks like it will be here right soon. :O--O:*()* As you can tell I'm pumped up.http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/blogsfishing/57187003-83/ice-reservoir-weekend-completely.html.csp


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

I got into ice fishing last year. I cant believe Im actually excited about winter.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Looking forward to hitting the hard deck soon! About this time of year I get sick of open water fishing. I love the variety we have here in UT.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Things have been froze up around Evanston for quite awhile. Come on up. Fresh air, Freedom and Fun is our motto............uh...make sure you bring all yer credit cards.

thanks
Goob and the Evanston Chamber of Commerce


.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Uh Goob any mountain dew yet?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Uh Goob any mountain dew yet?


Ah, ha, hoo, hoo, hee, hee.....that's a goodun'.

.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

should be "fresh air; freedom, fun, and fireworks"-()/-


----------



## SagebrushRR (May 20, 2012)

Just make you you get gas before you come up. Its about .30 cents cheaper in utah!!!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

SagebrushRR said:


> Just make you you get gas before you come up. Its about .30 cents cheaper in utah!!!


What? Usually cheaper in WYO. What's the catch? 
Goob, are you gouging us at your filling stations?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Just got back from icefishing for three days. Just head north a bit.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Made it up to Washington Lake last Saturday. 8" of ice and had the whole place to ourselves. Road was doable with 4 wheel drive but after this storm you might need a snowmobile. Caught a ton of hungry trout and managed to pull a grayling up through the ice. Weather was awesome. Great day!


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

Mantua will be capped by morning! its 80% frozen now!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Pretty much everything will be frozen this week with this freezing weather.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

drakebob01 said:


> Mantua will be capped by morning! its 80% frozen now!


Oh dang that'll be nice. How thick is the 80%?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Caught my first hard deck fish of the season this afternoon. It was a slab crappie. :EAT:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice catherder! Happy eatin!


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

outdoorser said:


> Oh dang that'll be nice. How thick is the 80%?


I will bet there will be people on there this weekend. I am a puss, I need at least 3 inches before my arse gets on the Ice!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm with you drakebob. Its not worth falling thru.
(DANG that looks nice to have a 4 digit posting number under my name:smile


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I need about 10" of hard ice before I want to get on. I fell through last year and it scared me how fast things can turn for the worst


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Give me six inches and I'm good. Couple more days with this cold.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

temperatures: north slope: -33 buck pasture, -32 hickerson, -31 spirit lake, -30 blacks fork junction, -28 east fork blacks fork, -28 lily lake 
most of northern utah snotel sites are in the -10 to -25 range for morning lows. 
it was noon before blacks fork got above 0 degrees yesterday.
ice should be forming fast.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Kingfisher said:


> temperatures: north slope: -33 buck pasture, -32 hickerson, -31 spirit lake, -30 blacks fork junction, -28 east fork blacks fork, -28 lily lake
> most of northern utah snotel sites are in the -10 to -25 range for morning lows.
> it was noon before blacks fork got above 0 degrees yesterday.
> ice should be forming fast.


Wow thats cold.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

We aren't supposed to get above the freezing mark for another week so everything should be solid, even the retention pond up here is completely frozen.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Palisade has 3" of clear, hard ice. I didn't look at Yuba, but I would think that it's good to go at Painted Rocks.


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

Wow, Palisade's frozen already! I guess I've waited long enough to get out this year!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> What? Usually cheaper in WYO. What's the catch?
> Goob, are you gouging us at your filling stations?


 It makes no sense, the refinery is 5 miles from town. To help fund the annual jillion-dollar overhaul of the Three Sisters section of I80 east of Evanston our legislatures tried to make the entire length of Interstate 80 in Wyoming a tollway but the bill got shot down. So they raised the gasoline tax.......and there may be some gouging going on too. Gasoline is now cheaper in Rock Springs than in Evanston. I worked in Tacoma WA a little while ago and gas was cheaper there too. We still have cheap booze and cigarettes though.

There's no money in fuel. The gas stations make their money selling essentials like Copenhagen, beer, ice, bottled water, energy drinks and breakfast burritos.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> temperatures: north slope: -33 buck pasture, -32 hickerson, -31 spirit lake, -30 blacks fork junction, -28 east fork blacks fork, -28 lily lake
> most of northern utah snotel sites are in the -10 to -25 range for morning lows.
> it was noon before blacks fork got above 0 degrees yesterday.
> ice should be forming fast.


 Yikes!!!

Man, I'd like to go to Buck Pasture in the winter.


----------

